# bought our slice of heaven in the Ozarks.



## Doubleagle (Sep 25, 2016)

Its been a long time that i posted my introduction, it's also been a long drawn out process trying to find just the right place, well, we did it, bought a place about 5 miles out of Ava Missouri. We looked at a lot of places and a few we moved on. It wasn't easy living in Arizona, so i had to do a lot of travel to look at places that were promising. Things just weren't going our way until we found this place and even then, it was a bumpy road for awhile. We closed last Wednesday on a two bed two bath with 19 acres a shop and garage with 3 small storage buildings. Its perfect, can't wait to get started making it our place. I retire the 1st of June, I've been moving my things to Mo every trip i made. My S.O. lives in Springfield and will keep an eye on our place while i'm still in AZ. I have been lurking the forums for a long time and really appreciate all of HT members with the vast knowledge here, i have learned so much, i just don't have much input. Hoping that will change with time and experience.
Thanks for listening 
Roy
AKA Doubleagle


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Enjoy your journey.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Congrats !


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Congratulations on finding YOUR place!


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Roy, I think I speak for everyone here when I say we would love to see pictures of your new place!


----------



## Pschmidt (Dec 31, 2017)

Congratulations!! Sounds lovely. And yes, pictures when you can.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Glad you found a place you think ideal.... Hope you can start on your new (homesteading) path soon.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good luck on the great trail.


----------



## Doubleagle (Sep 25, 2016)

Trying to get some pictures posted, hope this works.
First pic is of the house looking from the south.
























And then there's this, my better half had mentioned in the past that she would love to have a claw foot tub someday, well, that day is here.








looky what i found and plumbed from the spring. I told her all i have to do is build a fire under the tub and she is set
















This is looking from SW
























Hopefully, i'll have more as i get them.
Roy
AKA Doubleagle


----------



## Doubleagle (Sep 25, 2016)

Well, the picture thing didn't work, back to the drawing board


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

Congrats on the property and pending retirement. A new chapter ahead.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

congrats!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I always enjoyed rural Missouri. Wonderful landscapes, easy cost of living, nice people, decent roads. Congrats. I have a sister that has lived in Tuscon for 30 years and loves it.
I enjoy visiting her, going to Mt Lemon, sleeping outside. Not a fan of dusty 10 acre lots without a blade of grass what eh, it is all preference I suppose.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Jan 6, 2018)

That looks great, Roy. Keep us posted on how things are coming along.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Congrats!
and thanks for posting your pictures, very nice!!


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Yes, congratulations.

It truly sounds wonderful and you will have a great time making it your own.

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## wonderwmn (Feb 2, 2018)

That is wonderful and something like we have been searching for.


----------



## Reifer (Mar 2, 2018)

Just wondering what made you pick the ozarks. I know it's a popular homesteader area but why did you pick it if you don't mind me asking? I'm exploring different areas for myself to settle down in. Cumberland plateau seems popular as does the ozark.

Congratulations on getting your slice of the 'stead pie.


----------



## Doubleagle (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi Reifer, it almost seems like the Ozarks picked us lol. Everyplace we found that we liked, always brought us back to the little town of Ava, the more time we spent in the area, the more we like the place. I knew i didn't want to be anywhere close to KC or SL and i wanted to be fairly close to Springfield. I guess you can say that the area appealed to me and we were lucky enough to find that place.
Roy
aka Doubleagle


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I like the Ozark mountains. Esp in Arkansas. Just have to convince my wife to visit it. Congrats!


----------



## Team Honey Badger (Jul 24, 2018)

Doubleagle said:


> Its been a long time that i posted my introduction, it's also been a long drawn out process trying to find just the right place, well, we did it, bought a place about 5 miles out of Ava Missouri. We looked at a lot of places and a few we moved on. It wasn't easy living in Arizona, so i had to do a lot of travel to look at places that were promising. Things just weren't going our way until we found this place and even then, it was a bumpy road for awhile. We closed last Wednesday on a two bed two bath with 19 acres a shop and garage with 3 small storage buildings. Its perfect, can't wait to get started making it our place. I retire the 1st of June, I've been moving my things to Mo every trip i made. My S.O. lives in Springfield and will keep an eye on our place while i'm still in AZ. I have been lurking the forums for a long time and really appreciate all of HT members with the vast knowledge here, i have learned so much, i just don't have much input. Hoping that will change with time and experience.
> Thanks for listening
> Roy
> AKA Doubleagle


Keep us posted!!

MO is on our short list for our dream home - currently in AZ


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Your just South of us we live close to Lebanon. Go through Ava to Gainesville. Had a Girlfriend from Ava about 50 years ago.

big rockpile


----------



## bamabear44 (Jan 30, 2018)

Doubleagle said:


> Trying to get some pictures posted, hope this works.
> First pic is of the house looking from the south.
> View attachment 64390
> 
> ...


Beautiful ,


----------



## bamabear44 (Jan 30, 2018)

Doubleagle said:


> Its been a long time that i posted my introduction, it's also been a long drawn out process trying to find just the right place, well, we did it, bought a place about 5 miles out of Ava Missouri. We looked at a lot of places and a few we moved on. It wasn't easy living in Arizona, so i had to do a lot of travel to look at places that were promising. Things just weren't going our way until we found this place and even then, it was a bumpy road for awhile. We closed last Wednesday on a two bed two bath with 19 acres a shop and garage with 3 small storage buildings. Its perfect, can't wait to get started making it our place. I retire the 1st of June, I've been moving my things to Mo every trip i made. My S.O. lives in Springfield and will keep an eye on our place while i'm still in AZ. I have been lurking the forums for a long time and really appreciate all of HT members with the vast knowledge here, i have learned so much, i just don't have much input. Hoping that will change with time and experience.
> Thanks for listening
> Roy
> AKA Doubleagle


nice property, good luck, looks peaceful.


----------



## mml373 (May 2, 2017)

Doubleagle said:


> Its been a long time that i posted my introduction, it's also been a long drawn out process trying to find just the right place, well, we did it, bought a place about 5 miles out of Ava Missouri. We looked at a lot of places and a few we moved on. It wasn't easy living in Arizona, so i had to do a lot of travel to look at places that were promising. Things just weren't going our way until we found this place and even then, it was a bumpy road for awhile. We closed last Wednesday on a two bed two bath with 19 acres a shop and garage with 3 small storage buildings. Its perfect, can't wait to get started making it our place. I retire the 1st of June, I've been moving my things to Mo every trip i made. My S.O. lives in Springfield and will keep an eye on our place while i'm still in AZ. I have been lurking the forums for a long time and really appreciate all of HT members with the vast knowledge here, i have learned so much, i just don't have much input. Hoping that will change with time and experience.
> Thanks for listening
> Roy
> AKA Doubleagle


Been waiting for the right place, myself, out toward Ava. Nice area.


----------

